# advice please on marraige in Bahrain



## phil_mcgrath (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a UK passport holder resident in Bahrain and my UK divorce is not yet complete. 

Does anyone know if this then prevents me from getting married in Bahrain? or any other country in the Middle East?

Do my divorce proceedings the UK (which are without the courts - ie based on 2 years seperation and no objection from my ex) have to be finalised first?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

phil_mcgrath said:


> I am a UK passport holder resident in Bahrain and my UK divorce is not yet complete.
> 
> Does anyone know if this then prevents me from getting married in Bahrain? or any other country in the Middle East?
> 
> Do my divorce proceedings the UK (which are without the courts - ie based on 2 years seperation and no objection from my ex) have to be finalised first?



As a UK citizen you cannot get married anywhere until your divorce is finalised.
Unless you want to end up in prison for bigamy.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

As soon as an Islamic court would get wind of your bigamous situation (because Middle Eastern countries recognize as valid marriages in any other civilized country, as it should be) you could be in hot water.

Up to you if you want to give it a try, I would talk to a local Bahraini lawyer if I was in your shoes.


----------

